# Legal Help Urgently Required!! Pls help



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Left 4 Dubai four years ago and defaulted on car hire payments. Arrest warrant issued and end up on Interpols website. Amazing turn of events but true. Need to contact some lawyers in UAE pls can anyone help this is quite simply sending me to an early grave, job loss etc.

Is there anyone out there with some legal contacts in UAE pls could they get in touch.

Thanks from the heart.

R


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you any assistance is good. Thanks again


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Was that a crime from the UK or UAE?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

glad I wasnt the only one who has no idea what this guy is talking about besides the fact that he couldnt pay his bills.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> Left 4 Dubai four years ago and defaulted on car hire payments. Arrest warrant issued and end up on Interpols website. Amazing turn of events but true. Need to contact some lawyers in UAE pls can anyone help this is quite simply sending me to an early grave, job loss etc.
> 
> Is there anyone out there with some legal contacts in UAE pls could they get in touch.
> 
> ...


Wow ! I am looking at your wanted poster right now ! 

Categories of Offences:	FRAUD
Arrest Warrant Issued by:	DUBAI / United Arab Emirates

Best contact your local police station and try to resolve....that would be my advice.

What sort of money are we talking about that would have you ending up on Interpols website ?


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> Left 4 Dubai four years ago and defaulted on car hire payments. Arrest warrant issued and end up on Interpols website. Amazing turn of events but true. Need to contact some lawyers in UAE pls can anyone help this is quite simply sending me to an early grave, job loss etc.
> 
> Is there anyone out there with some legal contacts in UAE pls could they get in touch.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you use legal rep in your place of residence and deal direct with Interpol to resolve situ. Using legal reps in UAE can get very expensive. Our company sued a local for negligence on contract work. The legal bill absorbed 90% recovered funds awarded by courts. Was'nt worth the hassel.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Theres 3 wanted posters on Interpol website from Dubai. This usually means theres an All Ports Warning issued within the member countries of Interpol. So if you pass through any border control, you will be apprehended. I seriously suggest you call Interpol and ask how to proceed ? Honesty and truth is the best option always.

Contact Interpol

INTERPOL
General Secretariat
200, quai Charles de Gaulle
69006 Lyon
France

Fax: +33 (0)4 72 44 71 63


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

probably not the best idea to be posting in a UAE forum?? someone could turn you in


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Wow ! I am looking at your wanted poster right now !
> 
> Categories of Offences:	FRAUD
> Arrest Warrant Issued by:	DUBAI / United Arab Emirates
> ...


****** I cant find his wanted posters, steer me in the right direction please.
PS: hopefully I wont find myself there


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stewart said:


> ****** I cant find his wanted posters, steer me in the right direction please.
> PS: hopefully I wont find myself there


and hopefully the interpol wont find him either!!! 

go to fugitives / wanted / search / nationality UK and Warrant issued by UAE...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Its under the Fugitives section (obviously).....

Link below, do a search and use the filters to sort by relevant criteria

Wanted - Search page

I already checked for myself...Phew !!!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> Left 4 Dubai four years ago and defaulted on car hire payments. Arrest warrant issued and end up on Interpols website. Amazing turn of events but true. Need to contact some lawyers in UAE pls can anyone help this is quite simply sending me to an early grave, job loss etc.
> 
> Is there anyone out there with some legal contacts in UAE pls could they get in touch.
> 
> ...


To make it onto the Wanted list means you must have done something very illegal. Heres the list, a bit more heavy duty than just a non payment of a rental car me thinks. You need a plastic surgeon, not a lawyer:

Offences List
Abducted Female Children
Abducted Male Children
Abduction Of Minor By Parent
Abduction Of Youth, Consent
Assault, Unprovoked Assault, Aggression
Causing Explosion Of Aircraft
Counterfeit / False
Counterfeiting
Crimes Against Civil Aviation
Crimes Against Family
Crimes Against Humanity
Crimes Against Liberty / Peace
Crimes Against Life And Health
Crimes Against Person
Crimes Against Property
Deportation
Drugs
Environmental Crime
Escaped
Exploitation Minors Prostitution
Exploitation Of Prostitution
Extortion
Forgery
Fraud
Genocide
Hijacking Of Aircraft
Holdup
Incest
Inciting Children To Immoral Behaviour
Kidnapping Of Children
Kidnapping, Hostage Taking
Manslaughter (Involontary Homicide)
Money Laundering
Murder
Murder Of Minors
Organised Crime
Pedophile
Persecution
Piracy At Sea & Air
Production, Distribution Child Pornography
Rape Of A Minor
Rape Of An Adult
Robbery / Extortion Crimes
Sabotage Of Aircraft
Send Receive Computer Child Porn
Send Receive Possess Child Pornography
Send, Receive Porno Mail (Animal, Violent)
Serial Killings
Sex Abuse (Except Rape)
Sex Abuse, Minors (Except Rape)
Sex Crimes
Sex Crimes (General)
Sex Tourism
Stranger Abduction
Terrorism
Theft With Violence
Threats
Trafic In Human Beings
Trafic Minors Sex Exploitation
Trafic Women For Sex Exploitation
Unlawful Imprisonment
Violations Of The Laws Or Customs Of War
War Crimes


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Something very wrong here ? ... think Interpol have a lot more serious things to worry about than default on Car payments ..... c.mon


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Very interesting ! And it just goes to show that my other post about concerns is completely valid ! So while you are all burying your heads in the sand, being mesmerized by the mount of fish per sq m in the mall aquarium and generally convincing yourself you are in some form of utopian heaven; you make one slip with the electric bill and you are on the red list of Interpol. (no offence intended)...

What will happen now is a face saving exercise where Mr Rodderick's name will NEVER be removed or it will show the UAE has backed down, meanwhile he cant be arrested as its not enforceable.

I just hope he is not on a Sing - London flight one day that has to divert for a medical emergency in Dubai.

Moral of the story - hire everything on a monthly basis in Dubai. And to quote a line from the movie Heat: Never get attached to anything that you cannot walk out in 30 secs when you feel the heat coming round the corner.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

so i guess we won´t have the pleasure of having you move to the UAE any time soon.... bummer.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> so i guess we won´t have the pleasure of having you move to the UAE any time soon.... bummer.


Are you suffering from Stockholm Syndrome ?? !!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> you make one slip with the electric bill and you are on the red list of Interpol.


Not really, he hired a car and never returned it, that's a little more serious. Assuming someone returned it for him is a bit of a poor excuse.

Some of the laws seem a little harsh by western standards, but 99.9% of the people coming here have no problems with them.

If you forget to pay a bill, the worst that tends to happen is you get cut off a couple of weeks after the due date.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Not really, he hired a car and never returned it, that's a little more serious. Assuming someone returned it for him is a bit of a poor excuse.
> 
> Some of the laws seem a little harsh by western standards, but 99.9% of the people coming here have no problems with them.
> 
> If you forget to pay a bill, the worst that tends to happen is you get cut off a couple of weeks after the due date.


Yes I guess you are right...and as per your prev post, people only post on these sites when they have issues, in the same way as on computer support forums.

I would have thought, in the case of xxxx, call the hire company and explain the issue.

If you hire a car in EU and not return it, for sure it gets reported as stolen, but only after the hire car co exhausts all attempts at finding out why. Mind you - not sure if Interpol would get involved !

Hes on the same list as Lord Lucan !


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

If you are affraid you can not pay your bills then don't come over here. simple.
You are a troll trying to get a rise out of everyone. Word of warning, trolls dont last long here.
Stockholm syndrome, no we are not loyal to dubai, we just like where we live and enjoy the people around us.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

mrbig said:


> If you are affraid you can not pay your bills then don't come over here. simple.
> You are a troll trying to get a rise out of everyone. Word of warning, trolls dont last long here.
> Stockholm syndrome, no we are not loyal to dubai, we just like where we live and enjoy the people around us.


Thanks for the info. I guess you rolls the dice and takes your chances - wherever that may be. I dont intend to owe anyone anything in UAE and I will get the company in Europe to cover everything - no local bank accounts, credit cards, loans etc.

Not a troll - just trying to get an insight to expats living in UAE. Its always interesting to see how people feel about certain issues. No offence intended.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I checked with a friend of mine (senior Met Police Office in London) and he told me that due to complex extradition arrangements, nothing would happen regarding this. Interpol do have enforcement officers, but it would be very complex and drawn out before they would be allowed to enter the UK and enforce an arrest warrant without the correct authorisation.

Best advice is to have a UK lawyer contact Interpol on your behalf and try to have the Red Notice removed.

Hope this helps !


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thank you! As always story is much bigger! Thank you though*

Thank you cautious mover. As always story is bigger than what is on paper/web. I appreciate you took the time out. Happy to email you other details.




cautious_mover said:


> I checked with a friend of mine (senior Met Police Office in London) and he told me that due to complex extradition arrangements, nothing would happen regarding this. Interpol do have enforcement officers, but it would be very complex and drawn out before they would be allowed to enter the UK and enforce an arrest warrant without the correct authorisation.
> 
> Best advice is to have a UK lawyer contact Interpol on your behalf and try to have the Red Notice removed.
> 
> Hope this helps !


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> Thank you cautious mover. As always story is bigger than what is on paper/web. I appreciate you took the time out. Happy to email you other details.


Print the wanted poster, frame it and put in your downstairs bathroom on the wall !!!! If you have any info on Lord Lucan though - please let me know !!! Hes your wall-space mate by the way !!! Classic stuff - bet your mates down the pub love it !!!


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Bigger story behind it of course!!!*

I contacted Interpol. Sending them nice foto. Emailed them. Obviously a bigger story. Just trying to get it told.

Roderickb1




cautious_mover said:


> Theres 3 wanted posters on Interpol website from Dubai. This usually means theres an All Ports Warning issued within the member countries of Interpol. So if you pass through any border control, you will be apprehended. I seriously suggest you call Interpol and ask how to proceed ? Honesty and truth is the best option always.
> 
> 
> INTERPOL
> ...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> I contacted Interpol. Sending them nice foto. Emailed them. Obviously a bigger story. Just trying to get it told.
> 
> Roderickb1


If theres a reward, can I turn you in and then we split it ?? !! Watch out for any Bounty Hunters coming over the Devon Hills !!!:behindsofa:


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Independent Newspaper 12/12/09*

There is so much to tell!





cautious_mover said:


> Wow ! I am looking at your wanted poster right now !
> 
> Categories of Offences:	FRAUD
> Arrest Warrant Issued by:	DUBAI / United Arab Emirates
> ...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> There is so much to tell!


Can you send me a PM, I would love to hear about it !


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Exactly*

[Something very wrong here!


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lol*

Lol. I have already turned myself in to UK police. But they cant arrest me! . If you google Interpol, Independent Newspaper, Dubai Roddy Bassett you will the deal.

Bigger story out there who have the courage to print it. Whistleblower, stanley Adams, Italian justice and Interpol.


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*This was three years ago!!!*

alledged offence took palce 3 years ago. Now I am on Intepols most wanted! Go figure! Something much bigger behind it. Google Stanley Adams Whistleblower....


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> Lol. I have already turned myself in to UK police. But they cant arrest me! . If you google Interpol, Independent Newspaper, Dubai Roddy Bassett you will the deal.
> 
> Bigger story out there who have the courage to print it. Whistleblower, stanley Adams, Italian justice and Interpol.


Yeah I read the news article. One question: why didnt your friend hand the car back on your behalf ? What model car was it ? Just out of interest !


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Stanley Adams ..............................................*

the only thing i can say is google stanley adams whisltleblower, independent newspaper,,, extensive interpol contacts


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Car*

It was a Peugot 206 you know the big stuff, top end car used by International criminals!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

roderickb1 said:


> alledged offence took palce 3 years ago. Now I am on Intepols most wanted! Go figure! Something much bigger behind it. Google Stanley Adams Whistleblower....


What has Stanley Adams got to do with your case ?


----------



## roderickb1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*stanley adams*

there is the bigger story... you dont appear on interpols wanted for a car hire default.....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

> In 1993 he was convicted of hiring a hit-man to kill his second wife for the insurance money, and served five years in prison.


No wonder you're on Interpol!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude stop with all this crap and pay your freaking bill.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm closing this thread.

It has no real value, it just seems to be self serving an ego


----------

